
To be a millionaire, it's better to be a software engineer than a pro athlete - tsaprailis
http://uk.businessinsider.com/better-to-be-a-software-engineer-than-a-pro-athlete-2017-1
======
sharemywin
Not sure 40 years is a fair number to use:

[S]ix years after finishing college, 57 percent of computer science graduates
are working as programmers; at 15 years the figure drops to 34 percent, and at
20 years — when most are still only in their early 40’s — it is down to 19
percent. In contrast, the figures for civil engineering are 61 percent, 52
percent and 52 percent.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/better-to-be-a-software-
engin...](http://www.businessinsider.com/better-to-be-a-software-engineer-
than-a-pro-athlete-2017-1?r=UK&IR=T)

~~~
PaulHoule
Also if you are in SV all of that money is going to go to rent, or maybe you
will buy a house with the hope that property values are going to keep going up
insanely and that you'll be able to sell at a high price later.

